# 

## witu102

Witam,
w salonie planuje mieć odkryte schody półkowe i zależy mi na ich efektownym oświetleniu.
Zastanawiam się nad sterownikiem oświetlenia schodowego LED:
http://bagram.lh.pl/sklep/index.php?...-mono-stx-1792
 lub
http://www.cosmogate.pl/product_info...roducts_id/360

Generalnie zasada działania i podłączenia analogiczna i dość jasna.
Problem mam ze sposobem wykrywania kierunku ruchu (góra-dół)
Czujka ruchu alarmowa lub jakakolwiek inna odpada, bo schody zapalać się będą przy każdym wykryciu ruchu w ich okolicy.
Rozważam dwie opcje:
-fotokomórka pomiędzy 1 słupkiem balustrady a ścianą i to samo na końcu - tu trochę martwi mnie sam rozmiar urządzenia na ściani i mocowanie odbiornika/lustra do słupka balustrady ze stali nierdzewnej
-czujnik nacisku pod pierwszym i ostatnim stopniem
i teraz pytanie - jaki, czy się w ogóle nadaje
Schody będą żelbetowe i obłożone drewnem 3-4cm i stąd moja kolejna wątpliwość co do tego rozwiązania: czy umieszczenie takiej maty/czujnika w warstwie kleju lub bezpośrednio na niej pod stopniem spowoduje, że będzie ona odbierała stosowny sygnał w postaci nacisku, czy też konstrukcja usztywni się na tyle, że nikt poniżej 100kg nie będzie w stanie wzbudzić czujnika.
Z góry dzięki za pomoc!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## hal9

Każdy ma swoje upodobania - ja bym włączał łącznikiem schodowym.

----------


## fenix2

> ...
> Schody będą żelbetowe i obłożone drewnem 3-4cm i stąd moja kolejna wątpliwość co do tego rozwiązania: czy umieszczenie takiej maty/czujnika w warstwie kleju lub bezpośrednio na niej pod stopniem spowoduje, że będzie ona odbierała stosowny sygnał w postaci nacisku, czy też konstrukcja usztywni się na tyle, że nikt poniżej 100kg nie będzie w stanie wzbudzić czujnika.
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc!
> Pozdrawiam


A któż to może wiedzieć.

----------


## witu102

widzę, że poziom merytoryczny tego forum rośnie z dnia na dzień...

----------


## fenix2

> widzę, że poziom merytoryczny tego forum rośnie z dnia na dzień...


Poziom merytoryczny odpowiedzi jest adekwatny do poziomu zadanego pytania. Może trzeba by zadać to pytanie panu K. Jackowskiemu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

witu, rozwaz czy faktycznie nie lepiej zapalac to jednak wlacznikami monostabilnymi na dole i na gorze schodow (wlaczniki tzw dzwonkowe / roletowe). Ma to te zalete ze mozesz najpirw zapalic sobie swiatlo na schodach a nie szukac po ciemmku stopa pierwszego stopnia (istotne zwlaszcza dla gosci... :smile: )

U siebie schody rowniez beda oswietlone takim podobnym automatem, ale wyzwalanie bedzie wlasnie z wlacznika i nie inaczej.

----------


## dendrytus

> faktycznie nie lepiej zapalac to jednak wlacznikami monostabilnymi na dole i na gorze schodow (wlaczniki tzw dzwonkowe / roletowe). Ma to te zalete ze mozesz najpirw zapalic sobie swiatlo na schodach a nie szukac po ciemmku stopa pierwszego stopnia (istotne zwlaszcza dla gosci...)


Nie, ponieważ jeśli ręcznie włączasz światło to dom nie jest  inteligentny

----------


## witu102

a kto mówił o inteligencji domu?? ma yć to wygodne i praktyczne, podświetlenie schodów ma być raczej elementem dekoracyjnym niż głównym źródłem światła dlatego wolałbym włączanie "automatyczne"

----------


## witu102

Mam pytanie jakbym zastosował sterownik http://bagram.lh.pl/sklep/index.php?...-mono-stx-1792
to do jego zadziałania potrzebne jest na wejściach pojawienie się 12V (o ile dobrze czytam schemat i dobrze widzę, że zarówno łączniki zwierne jak i czujki podają-12V na styki. 
Teraz mam w związku z tym pytanie przy zastosowaniu czujnika fotoelektrycznego np tego typu: 

http://www.conrad.pl/websale7/?Ctx={...&otp1=tablink2

Co powinno być wpięte za czujnik i jak powinien być on poprawnie podłączony aby układ działał?
Dzięki z góry

----------


## fenix2

> Mam pytanie jakbym zastosował sterownik http://bagram.lh.pl/sklep/index.php?...-mono-stx-1792
> to do jego zadziałania potrzebne jest na wejściach pojawienie się 12V (o ile dobrze czytam schemat i dobrze widzę, że zarówno łączniki zwierne jak i czujki podają-12V na styki. 
> Teraz mam w związku z tym pytanie przy zastosowaniu czujnika fotoelektrycznego np tego typu: 
> 
> http://www.conrad.pl/websale7/?Ctx={ver%2f7%2fver}{st%2f3ec%2fst}{cmd%2f0%2fcmd}  {m%2fwebsale%2fm}{s%2fconrad%2fs}{l%2f01-aa%2fl}{p1%2ff75e803c6a9accc2ef6c773ab6884c60%2fp1  }{md5%2fd54775ab69885e70d2cd336134fda6d3%2fmd5}&ac  t=product&prod_index=155908&cat_index=SHOP_AREA_37  351_0110010&otp1=tablink2
> 
> Co powinno być wpięte za czujnik i jak powinien być on poprawnie podłączony aby układ działał?
> Dzięki z góry


Sterowanie zał/wył odbywa się w tym sterowniku podawaniem masy. Ten czujnik z linku się nie nadaje bo podaje +12V.

----------


## witu102

http://bagram.lh.pl/sklep/index.php?adaptery,46

czy wobec tego taki adapter rozwiąże mój problem?

----------


## fenix2

> http://bagram.lh.pl/sklep/index.php?adaptery,46
> 
> czy wobec tego taki adapter rozwiąże mój problem?


Si-senor.

----------


## witu102

Ok. Dzięki za pomoc :smile: 
Czyli da się i nie powinno być kłopotu :smile:

----------


## kori

witu102 no i jaką finalnie decyzję podjąłeś - foto komórka, mata czy włącznik schodowy???

----------


## witu102

jeszcze nie podjąłem, ale myślę, że fotokomórka będzie najwygodniejsza

----------


## kori

no ja tez o tym myślała i chyba to bedzie najlepsze rozwiązanie

----------


## PeterPet

fotokomórka sprawdza się świetnie w takich miejscach jak schody, pod warunkiem że swoim blaskiem np. w nocy nie budzi wszystkich domowników.

----------


## witu102

A to nie ma fotokomórek operujących w spektrum niewidocznym dla ludzkiego oka?

----------


## fenix2

> A to nie ma fotokomórek operujących w spektrum niewidocznym dla ludzkiego oka?


Asum!

----------


## alex.elco

Możesz zainstalować czujki ruchu na wysokości kolana I pod takim kątem żeby tylko swoim zasięgiem schody obejmowały. Sa czujniki ruchu modułowe które normalnie montuje się w gniazdkach tylko musisz takie gniazdka mieć tam przy schodach...

----------


## witu102

możesz podać przykładowego linka?

----------


## kosor

Witam
Czy ktoś ma zamontowany sterownik MONO - STX-1792 ?
http://bagram.lh.pl/sklep/index.php?...-mono-stx-1792
Zastanawiam się też nad nim i chciałbym usłyszeć opinię kogoś kto ma ten sterownik.
Zastanawiam się nad fotokomórkami bo czujki ruchu mam zamontowane gdzie indziej i jest z nimi trochę zabawy i kłopotu.
Może inny sterownik ?

----------


## KamilSw

> Możesz zainstalować czujki ruchu na wysokości kolana I pod takim kątem żeby tylko swoim zasięgiem schody obejmowały. Sa czujniki ruchu modułowe które normalnie montuje się w gniazdkach tylko musisz takie gniazdka mieć tam przy schodach...


Jeśli nie masz zwierzaka w domu to jak najbardziej. Ale przy psie lub kocie to takie coś odpada. Ja ogólnie skłaniałbym się do rozwiązania, które tu niektórzy podnosili - zwykły włącznik światła.

----------


## KamilSw

Pozwolę sobie podłączyć się pod ten temat, bo rzecz jest o oświetleniu schodów. Wybraliśmy z dziewczyną mniej więcej rozwiązanie ze schodami wychodzącymi na ogród, które chcemy zastosować u siebie. Zamieszczam link, żebyście wiedzieli o co pytam. Płyty już wiem gdzie i jakie kupić, bo w artykule było napisane, że jest to Bruk-Bet.

Pytanie jest jednak o oświetlenie. Jakie wybrać LED-y? Na co zwracać uwagę przy założeniu, że będą one na zewnątrz i dodatkowo przy schodach. Czy te sterowniki, do który linki tutaj zamieszczaliście nadają się do tego, co sobie wymyśliliśmy? Co wybrać, jeśli chcielibyśmy aby te LED-y były zasilane z baterii słonecznych.

----------


## KamilSw

Serio, nikt?  :sad:

----------


## pitar34

Dopytaj jakiegoś elektryka. My mieliśmy drobrego podczas remontu. Doświadczenie w tym zakresie jest bezcenne.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pytanie jest jednak o oświetlenie. Jakie wybrać LED-y? Na co zwracać  uwagę przy założeniu, że będą one na zewnątrz i dodatkowo przy schodach.


Nie ma znaczenia na co zwrócisz uwagę, bo to nie będzie działać.
Dlaczego?
Woda, mróz, woda, śnieg, woda, słońce, woda.......
Do tego potrzebna jakaś porządna puszka łączeniowa, bo woda, mróz, woda, śnieg, woda, słońce, woda.......
Jeśli się ktoś tego podejmie, to nie da ci gwarancji, że będzie to działać dłużej niż rok.
Ja bym tego za mniej niż 600 zł plus materiały nie zrobił.

----------


## piotrp1

> Serio, nikt?


Tutaj znajdziesz profile:
http://sklep.avt.pl/category/oswietl...led-aluminiowe
do nich taśmy LED w powłoce silikonowej o  IP65
http://www.ledin.pl/product-pol-64-T...owej-IP65.html
reszta to już do opanowania w zależności od rzeczywistego wykonania.
Co do baterii słonecznych to raczej odpada.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tutaj znajdziesz profile:
> ............
> do nich taśmy LED w powłoce silikonowej o  IP65
> ........
> reszta to już do opanowania w zależności od rzeczywistego wykonania.


Ledy z chińskim IP65 i aluminiowe profile wewnętrzna, do instalacji w rogu schodów na zewnątrz budynku gdzie się zbiera woda i śnieg? No, na to bym nie wpadł.

----------


## piotrp1

Kolega to na dużo rzeczy by nie wpadł bo ma klapki na oczach i liczy się tylko co sam wciska. 
Profile są w różnym wykonaniu, zarówno do montażu wewnętrznego jak i zewnętrznego. 
http://sklep.avt.pl/profil-hr-alumin...a-mleczna.html
Podane LED-y są dobrej jakości i zapewne kolega nawet nie widział jak świecą ani jak są wykonane bo nie miał ich w ręku.

----------


## dendrytus

> http://sklep.avt.pl/profil-hr-aluminium-oslonka-mleczna.html
> Podane LED-y są dobrej jakości i zapewne kolega nawet nie widział jak świecą ani jak są wykonane bo nie miał ich w ręku.


cytat z opisu z linku



> *Podstawowe parametry:*
> 
> materiał                                              aluminium *nieanodowane*szczelność IP67 możliwa *do osiągnięcia tylko z paskami* (taśmami) LED o szczelności IP65 lub IP67,


Nie wpadłbym, bo wiem co dzieje się z aluminium włożonym do wilgotnej ziemi.

Dlatego napisałem, że mogę coś takiego zrobić za 600 zł i na pewno nie będzie, to aluminium z chińskim IP67.

Ciekawe jakim cudem można osiągnąć szczelność IP67 przy pomocy nieszczelnego profilu i LED-ów z IP65

PS.



> Kolega to na dużo rzeczy by nie wpadł bo ma klapki na oczach i liczy się tylko co sam wciska.


Masz rację. Dlatego WCISKAM ludziom alarmy zrobione na Integrze satela lub Digiplex EVO Paradoxa i nie wpadłem na to, aby w to miejsce montować chińskie PLC, które NIGDY ŻADNĄ CENTRALĄ ALARMOWĄ NIE BYŁO I NIE BĘDZIE.
Mimo, że realizuję różne cudeńka, to nie wpadłem na to, aby do włączenia/wyłączenia alarmu NIEZBĘDNY był telefon komórkowy.
Chociaż moduły od NFC już montowałem.

PS.



> Kolega to na dużo rzeczy by nie wpadł bo ma klapki na oczach i liczy się tylko co sam wciska.


Dlatego właśnie pani architekt przysłała mi wybór wyłączników, które wybrała sobie klientka, u której będę montował KNX ze sterowaniem podłogówką


te drugie maja być z indywidualnym nadrukiem http://artwork.eelectron.com/artwork.aspx

----------


## piotrp1

> te drugie maja być z indywidualnym nadrukiem


Kolego ładniejsze i bardziej solidne ostatnio robiłem w schronie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Kolego ładniejsze i bardziej solidne ostatnio robiłem w schronie.


Naprawdę? Szkoda że  u kogoś a nie u siebie.
Kto bogatemu zabroni. Za cenę samych włączników, mógłbyś ogrzewać się przez 5-6 lat.

Ja  też w jednym bunkrze, robiłem instalację w KNX. Była tam piwniczka z winami.

PS.
Sześcioletnie bliźniaczki mają SAME sobie narysować obrazek na włączniki do swoich pokoi. Ot taka ciekawostka.

----------


## piotrp1

> .Dlatego właśnie pani *architekt* przysłała mi wybór wyłączników,


Trochę dziwi mnie co ma wspólnego architekt z doborem wyłączników, być może nie ma roboty, albo jakiś młody bez uprawnień i dopiero zaczyna, ja przynajmniej nie znam architekta który zniżył by się do tego poziomu.
Być może to projektant wnętrz ? Czy coś w tej maści - to i tak.

----------


## dendrytus

> Trochę dziwi mnie co ma wspólnego architekt z doborem wyłączników, być może nie ma roboty, albo jakiś młody bez uprawnień i dopiero zaczyna, ja przynajmniej nie znam architekta który zniżył by się do tego poziomu.
> Być może to projektant wnętrz ? Czy coś w tej maści - to i tak.


Będę musiał, bodajże 36 letniej pani mgr inż. po Politechnice Warszewskiej wydziale Architektury, mającej od kilku lat własną pracownię projektową powiedzieć, że według geniusza inaczej z forum muratora, będzie musiała kogoś wynająć, kto jej zaprojektuje wnętrza w jej  już drugim domu, gdyż jej kwalifikacje, według gościa od alarmów na chińskim PLC, są niewystarczające.

PS.
Jej kwalifikację do projektowania wnętrz, są na pewno większe, niż twoje do montażu SSWiN.
Jak na razie masz kwalifkacje do montażu włączników w schronach. Później, jak oczywiście nabierzesz wprawy, pewnie w piwnicach.

----------


## Sztywniak

piotrp1 : czyli wg Ciebie najznakomitsi polscy i światowi architekci : "być może nie ma roboty, albo jakiś młody bez uprawnień i dopiero zaczyna, ja przynajmniej nie znam architekta który zniżył by się do tego poziomu.". 
Przecież @dendrytus nie pisze tu od wczoraj i wszyscy wiemy że wykonuje instalacje na "drogich" obiektach.
Rozumiem że na swoich robotach nie spotkałeś się z innym modelem pracy biura architektonicznego ale proszę Cię nie obrażaj naprawdę cenionych ludzi swoją niewiedzą. Najgorsze na tym forum są stwierdzenia typu " nie widziałem, to znaczy że to nie istnieje". Jakie to u nas typowe.
Architekt u którego zamawiam duży i drogi dom za kilka/kilkadziesiąt  milionów zajmuje się wszystkim od A-Z a nawet często to On jest inwestorem pośrednim, bo wykonuje inwestycję i jako całość sprzedaje inwestorowi.
W takim modelu projekt budowlany, zakup działek, przetargi, nadzór budowlany .... założenie papieru toaletowego w kiblach realizuje architekt.
Żaden z inwestorów nie uważa że ten architekt się poniża takim działaniem a wręcz przeciwnie co widać po dochodach tych architektów.
W okolicach mojej  "wioski" stoją 4 rezydencje wykonane w tym modelu, w Polsce przypuszczam że będzie paręset.
W wielu krajach ten model jest bardzo powszechny, tylko u nas model gospodarczy "rządzi" i inwestor morduje się po kolei z każda "najmądrzejszą" ekipą.

----------


## pitar34

Zawsze można podświetlić taśmą led kontury. Tak jak w kinie.

----------


## SewerG

Witam, schody racej powinny się oświetlić zanim się na nie wejdzie, tak jest bardziej komfortowo i bezpiecznie. najlepiej użyć jakiegoś PIRa kurtynowego, lub innej bariery optycznej. Firma Ampio ma fajny sterownik, w wersji dopuszkowej ma możliwośc podłączenia 4 wejść stykowych. Zaletą ego sterownia jest to, że do zasilania kolejnych stopni, nie ciągnie się osobnych przewodów. Sterowanie odbywa się za pomocą ich magistrali, przez odpowiednie końcówki mocy. Podsyłam link do dokumentacji:
1. Wersja doszafkowa - http://ampio.pl/ampio_idom/index.php...%20MLEDs-1.pdf
2. Wersja dopuszkowa z 4 wejściami - http://ampio.pl/ampio_idom/index.php/main/download2/other/modul%20MLEDp-1.pdf

----------

